# Bass Shakers!



## jefferytammy

Im thinking about ordering a kit with two of them complete with the amplifier. 
The room has excellent bass but that little extra "kick in the rear" cant hurt. 
What do you think?


----------



## Savjac

I think you may be right, that little extra kick cant hurt !!

I wonder if anyone has ever made a chair out of their subwoofer ?? Hmmmmm


----------



## tcarcio

I have them and I love them. It is great to see the look on peoples faces when they get the kick in the butt. :T


----------



## jefferytammy

Thats great to hear. Another website said they were a gimic. Thanks for posting!
Im going to get them. Cant wait


----------



## Tonto

They are certianly not a gimic! They add punch to the bottom end if your subs are not quite there. I have friends that use them & they add a very nice effect.


----------



## Andre

I found this comparison:


----------



## pddufrene

I'd definitely be interested in your opinion once you have them installed. I've been thinking about doing this myself for some time now.


----------



## hjones4841

I bought the inexpensive ones from Parts Express and did not like them. Lesson learned - get the good ones or invest in more subs.


----------



## jefferytammy

Im very happy with the 15 and 10 inch sub in that room. They really pack a nice punch. I guess that Im just one of those guys that always want more. I dunno. 
Ill let you guys know how they perform. Hopefully I scare the out of peeps when they kick


----------



## jefferytammy

Hey that raises another question. Because I have a 10" and 15" sub. Will this cause a confliction. Should I not mix subwoofer sizes. The 15" is what I upgraded to and I figured that the 10 shouldnt just sit around


----------



## pddufrene

jefferytammy said:


> Hey that raises another question. Because I have a 10" and 15" sub. Will this cause a confliction. Should I not mix subwoofer sizes. The 15" is what I upgraded to and I figured that the 10 shouldnt just sit around


Also using your 10" will only hurt the performance of your 15", due to the fact that you'll have to regulate it's ability so you don't blow your 10" up. If you use just the 15" you'll definitely see the benefits of your upgrade, because you'll be able to use it to it's full potential.


----------



## Dolus

I bought myself a Buttkicker kit for Christmas, (Buttkicker LFE + BK1000 amp.)

I did an awful lot of research before buying and decided that people who thought they were a gimmick were listening to Buttkickers that were not set up correctly.

The secret is the same as with subwoofers, Less is more.

Just as a subwoofer should complement the main speakers, a tactile transducer should compliment the subwoofer. If they are turned up too much they intrude and are really annoying. 

My tips from all the reading and my own experience.

1) If possible bolt the Buttkicker directly to the seating.

2) Do not under estimate the function of the supplied isolators. They act like a suspension system allowing the seating to move very slightly in response to the vibrations from the Buttkicker. 

3) Most important is getting the volume right. Too low and you will feel nothing (pretty obvious). Too high and the vibrations do not fit in with what is happening onscreen and with the sub. It can feel like a huge elastic band stretched across the bottom of the seat that someone twangs when they feel fit or being in the cinema with that bored kid continually kicking the back of the seat.


----------



## Andre

jefferytammy said:


> Hey that raises another question. Because I have a 10" and 15" sub. Will this cause a confliction. Should I not mix subwoofer sizes. The 15" is what I upgraded to and I figured that the 10 shouldnt just sit around


Depending on the connections in the back of the 10 I would wire it to be used as a bass enhancer for the main speakers. To do this you would send the main speaker wires to the subs high level inputs then out from the sub to the mains, you may want to move this sub to a spot inbetween the two mains if possible. After doing this you would change the setting on you AVR to view the main speakers as Large. The 15 would be wired as a sub using the LFE output.


----------



## BamaDave

I'm using Buttkicker advanced, BK4-4 and (2) BKA-1000-N to power all of my chairs. The trick is to have them turned down so you have a settle experience that is not overwhelming. I've had gests over an didn't saying anything and initially they thought the bass from my audio system was shaking the entire HT. I like the addition to the home theater experience and had many compliments which including having them as part of the HT.


----------



## afterlife2

Hi I'm a newbie with the Aura shakers. I bought a pair of AuraSound AST-2B-4 off craigslist and hooked it up to a 50 watt parasound amp to a Onkyo 708 pre-out sub connection and I am barely getting any shaking lol. I'm I doing something wrong? Maybe I should get the Dayton Audio SA70? Please help I'm frustrated.


----------



## Dolus

I know nothing about Parasound amps but a quick Google and the ones I can find are all power amps. Ideally you need an amp with its own volume/level control so you can set the level separately from the main amp. Think subwoofer here, they have their own level controls. Once the level has been set correctly or to taste to match what is happening from the speakers there will be no need to touch it again and the overall volume for everything is controlled via the main amp.


----------



## afterlife2

Dolus said:


> I know nothing about Parasound amps but a quick Google and the ones I can find are all power amps. Ideally you need an amp with its own volume/level control so you can set the level separately from the main amp. Think subwoofer here, they have their own level controls. Once the level has been set correctly or to taste to match what is happening from the speakers there will be no need to touch it again and the overall volume for everything is controlled via the main amp.


Thanks for the reply Dolus. I found out it was the sub vol on the Onkyo(raised it to 0db), so now it's evened out with my SVS sub. Now imma rockin'. I also ordered a splitter as well, so only 1 is hooked up right now.


----------



## Dolus

Glad you got it fixed, simple an inexpensive too.


----------



## daddieo

I just installed 2 Aura AST-2B-4 shakers onto my 2 main seats. With the advent of 4DX movie theaters and HT owners wanting to recreate the best experience possible; Why the Hell Not!?! Talk about immersive, watching a movie in 3-D you really feel as though you are right there. One of the biggest advantages I have noticed is that you can turn down the sub's, when others might be sleeping, and still get that teeth rattling feeling during the explosive action scenes. Now if I can only figure out how to get the other effects like Smell-O-Vision to work!


----------



## Owen Bartley

Jeffery, I'm sorry I didn't see this thread to chime in. I have said it elsewhere on the site, but I love my Buttkickers! I have a pair of the original, big LFEs with the BKA-1000 amp. One on each couch and it is more than enough. I keep them turned down fairly low, so it just adds a subtle effect until something BIG happens, and then they give you a good shake.

The main thing about these is they aren't one-note wonders. The vibration modulates with the frequency of the signal so it feels more natural than an on/off type effect (think cell phone vibrate setting).

I turn them on for big action movies, and usually leave them off for regular TV/comedy type stuff.


----------



## cowboyofclubs

Hey all. Thought I would chime in with my experience with my new purchase. Am in Australia but bought 4 of the aura pros from parts express. I have back seating that is a 3 seater recliner lounge. I have connected one shaker to each of the outside seats and two to the middle main listening position. They are attached to the recliner seats. I had an old yammy avr so I am using that to power them. Signal is received from splitting off my denon x2000 to the yammy and svs pb 12 plus. After just a couple of weeks I have to say that I am in love with these little babies. As Owen said in the previous post, they are not up too loud so as to overpower and annoy but enough that you get a real kick in heavy bass scenes. A great example was from casino royale when the building in Venice is razed to the ground. It feels like u are right there. Combined with the svs it really gives a full visceral experience. The only time I have found them to be too much was in transformers 4. Soooo much lfe in that movie that the chair constantly shook. Kids loved it but I turned the volume down half way through to the shakers. Great little addition for the minimal dollar outlay in my opinion.


----------



## jefferytammy

Ok Im sorry for starting two threads in one but related to the 10" sub combined with the 15" sub.
I found that the 10" hurt the LFE horribly so its been unplugged.
Just bought myself an identical second 15" sub 
So far I have one front and center and the other rear and center.
This setup seems to be nice. I still have not installed the bass shakers yet. 
My main question is LFE setting at the reciever. What would be optimal. Also the LFE enhancement at the sub. What level should I use at each point of adjustment while using my main 4 tower speakers as small speaker setting.


----------



## Dolus

You would be better off directing this question in the Subwoofer section.

Saying that though your receiver unless very old should have an auto set up feature which should take care of the settings for levels and bass management.


----------

